# Halo 2 loading problem



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

So I installed Halo 2, but when I load it, I get this error:


> Initialization failed.Either insufficient system resources were found to run the game, or game data is missing or damaged.Reinstalling the game may fix this problem.


My resolution also gets changed to 800x600. How do I fix this?

Windows Vista Ultimate
Intel Centrino dual-core 1.6 GHz/each
1 GB RAM
46 GB free hard disc space
128 vid card


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

fred2028 said:


> So I installed Halo 2, but when I load it, I get this error:
> 
> My resolution also gets changed to 800x600. How do I fix this?
> 
> ...


If you are using the Intel card that is listed in your computer specifcations, then more than likely that is the cause.


----------



## ChemicalMonkey (Nov 4, 2007)

Yah, thats my thought 2, its the video card most likely

Assuming since you didnt post any name brand to it i say its the computers stock video card...which i can tell you now, definitely wont work with Halo 2


----------

